# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  1-40 Farming(WC, Mining etc.)

## Venumidas

Hello, as the title says I'm offering 1-40 in nearly every farming skill.

- Woodcutting | 750.000gp or 0,75€

- Mining | 750.000gp or 0,75€

- Fishing | 750.000gp or 0,75€

I provide some of the others too in either a combo or if items/gold is provided.

- Woodcutting + Firemaking + Fishing + Cooking | 2.750.000gp or 2,75€

- Crafting " if item's/gold is provided " (I will tell you what I need once you contact me) | 750.000gp + provided gold/items

- Smithing " if item's/gold is provided " | 750.000gp + provided gold/items

----
OTHER PRICES ARE:

- Woodcutting + Firemaking | 1.000.000gp or 1,00€

- Firemaking | 250.000gp + provided gold/mats

>>> OPEN FOR COMBO REQUESTS! <<<

All of the above are going from level 1 to 40(and maybe a few more if I feel like it)

FIRST BUYER GET GET'S 10% OFF EVERYTHING HE BUYS - loyals get 5% off combo trades

Since it has been requested some time ago, I will also stream this if the buyer requests it.

Skype: marcel.voglhuber

PLEASE MOVE TO TRADES!

----------

